# [solved] bład podczas kompilacji dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.18.0

## radek-s

Witam!

Kompilacja dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.18.0 konczy się błędem:

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -Os -pipe -o .libs/druid dialog_druid.o druid-window.o main.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread  ../../libgnomeui/libgnomeuimm/.libs/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so /usr/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.so /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.so /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so /usr/lib/libesd.so /usr/lib/libasound.so /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so /usr/lib/libpopt.so /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.so /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.so /usr/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.so /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.so /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so /usr/lib/libglade-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.so /usr/lib/libatkmm-1.6.so /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so /usr/lib/libcairomm-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so /usr/lib/libglitz.so /usr/lib/libGL.so /usr/lib/libSM.so /usr/lib/libICE.so /usr/lib/libXmu.so /usr/lib/libXt.so /usr/lib/libXext.so /usr/lib/libXi.so /usr/lib/libpng12.so /usr/lib/libXrender.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.so /usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so -lz -lm /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so -lnsl /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so -lssl -lcrypto -lresolv -lutil /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so

../../libgnomeui/libgnomeuimm/.libs/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gnome::Canvas::Canvas::~Canvas()'

../../libgnomeui/libgnomeuimm/.libs/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so: undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gnome::Canvas::Canvas::~Canvas()'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [druid] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.18.0/work/libgnomeuimm-2.18.0/examples/druid'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.18.0/work/libgnomeuimm-2.18.0/examples'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.18.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1629:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 975:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1314:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-cpp:libgnomeuimm-2.18.0:20070620-190347.log'.
```

Co może byc przyczyna tego błędu??

z gory dziekuje za podpowiedz!

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3_rc4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.21-suspend2-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-suspend2-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System release 2.0.0_alpha3

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 20 Jun 2007 16:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17.50.0.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/conf.d/local.start /etc/conf.d/net /etc/localtime /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -Os -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/layman/sarven /usr/local/portage/layman/xeffects /usr/local/portage/layman/arcon-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi aiglx alsa amarok amr ao aoss arts artswrappersuid asf audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bittorrent bl branding bzip2 cairo cardbus ccache cdparanoia cdr clamav cli colordiff config_wizard cracklib crypt css cups cvs dbus device-mapper disk-partition divx dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss emoticons emots_gg6 encode esd evo evolution extraicons extramodules fam fat fbsplash ffmpeg finger firefox flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gadu gd gdbm gif gimpprint glitz gmedia gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gzip hal ibam icons iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdgraphics kerberos kickoff lame lcms ldap libg++ live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mad mail matroska matrox midi mikmod ming mmx mmxext mng mozbranding mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz nas ncurses netmeeting new-login nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs odk ogg opengl openmp openssh oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl pertty pmount pmu png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline real realmedia reflection reiser4 reiserfs samba sdl sensord session shorten slang sndfile sounds sox speech speex spell spl srt sse sse2 ssl subversion svg symlink tcpd tga theora threads tiff tlen transparency truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode unzip usb userlocales utempter v4l v4l2 vcd vidcap voice vorbis wavpack widescreen wifi win32codecs wma wmf wmp x86 xanim xcomposite xforms xine xinetd xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xterm xv xvid xvmc yaz zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse synaptics keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by radek-s on Fri Jun 22, 2007 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

 *Quote:*   

> MAKEOPTS="-j7"

 

więcej się nie dało?

----------

## m010ch

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   MAKEOPTS="-j7" 
> 
> więcej się nie dało?

 

Może ten jego Pentium M jest 6 rdzeniowy?  :Wink: 

----------

## radek-s

do kompilacji uzytych jest kilka kompow (distcc)

----------

## mbar

 *Quote:*   

> distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

 

acha, jasne że jest!!!

a tak na poważnie, to niekótre pakiety nie lubią zbyt równoległej kompilacji i jak widzisz "undefined reference" to spróbuj znowu emerge ale z "-j1".

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj:

```
emerge -1atv libgnomecanvasmm
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## radek-s

przekompilowanie libgnomecanvasmm pomogło!

dziekuje i pozdrawiam!

----------

